
Apple Macbook Retina stains - goofed
http://www.staingate.org

Apple is disappointing severely again.

Anyone had a screen replacement out of warranty?
======
brod
weirdly, my 13" mbpr has probably spent 95% of it's 3 year life outdoors,
under a roof but otherwise exposed to sunlight and natural conditions. Once a
week I blow it down during blowing leaves off the deck with a petrol leaf
blower and it pretty much looks brand new. Just my 2c.

[http://staingate.org](http://staingate.org)

------
i336_
I think you mis-posted the website URL. You should be fine to go ahead and
repost.

